# accessible route not needed for B units



## Rick18071 (Aug 13, 2014)

2012 IBC and ANSI 2009

3411.4 Change of occupancy.

Existing buildings that undergo a change of group or occupancy shall comply with this section.

Exception: Type B dwelling units or sleeping units required by Section 1107 of this code are not required to be provided in existing buildings and facilities undergoing a change of occupancy in conjunction with alterations where the work area is 50 percent or less of the aggregate area of the building.

3411.4.1 Partial change in occupancy.

Where a portion of the building is changed to a new occupancy classification, any alterations shall comply with Sections 3411.6, 3411.7 and 3411.8.

3411.4.2 Complete change of occupancy.

Where an entire building undergoes a change of occupancy, it shall comply with Section 3411.4.1 and shall have all of the following accessible features:

1. At least one accessible building entrance.

2. At least one accessible route from an accessible building entrance to primary function areas.

3. Signage complying with Section 1110.

4. Accessible parking, where parking is being provided.

5. At least one accessible passenger loading zone, when loading zones are provided.

6. At least one accessible route connecting accessible parking and accessible passenger loading zones to an accessible entrance.

Where it is technically infeasible to comply with the new construction standards for any of these requirements for a change of group or occupancy, the above items shall conform to the requirements to the maximum extent technically feasible.

****Exception: The accessible features listed in Items 1 through 6 are not required for an accessible route to Type B units.****

I am doing a plan review for an existing building. 2 story R-2, 10 aparments on each floor. No eleavator. Firat floor apartments will each have a door to the outside. The second floor apartments are reached by stairs and a hallway. I think the existing building was a old factory. No A units needed because under 20 units but do they need B units.

1107.6.2 says every unit to be B units but sends you to 1107.7 exceptions:

1107.7.1.1 One story with Type B units required.

At least one story containing dwelling units or sleeping units intended to be occupied as a residence shall be provided with an accessible entrance from the exterior of the structure and all units intended to be occupied as a residence on that story shall be Type B units.

But the exeption under 3411.42 (see above says they dob't need an accessible entrance. So do they need B units?

Also there is a laundry and gym on the second floor. There is no accessible route to the second floor. If B units are required can they be on the second floor (since no accessible entrance is needed)?  So that way they will have an accessible route to the gym and laundry which is required per:

1107.4 Accessible route.

At least one accessible route shall connect accessible building or facility entrances with the primary entrance of each Accessible unit, Type A unit and Type B unit within the building or facility and with those exterior and interior spaces and facilities that serve the units.

But then does the laundry and gym need a accessible route from the parking lot?

I called ICC and they don't understand it themselfs!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 13, 2014)

Clarify the extent of the alterations or change of occupancy?

The 2009 commentary may help here as a difference from the 2009 in 2012 is Type B is now required in existing buildings where there's a change of occupancy or more than 50% of the building is affected by alterations.

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/index.htm


----------



## Jim B (Aug 13, 2014)

It seems that Type B Units would be required on all of the 1st floor units since the aggregate building area affected is greater than 50% (IBC 2012: 3411.4, Exception).

It would seem that the six items listed for a complete change of occupancy do not need to be addressed for an accessible route to the Type B Units themselves, but the units need to meet Type B requirements (IBC 2012: 3411.4.2)

As far as the features and elements that serve the Type B Units (Gym, Laundry, etc.); they would need to be accessible and on an accessible route. The exception to 3411.4.2 only applies to the accessible features and routes to the units, not features and elements outside of the unit. These would be required to be accessible (IBC 2012; 1107.3)


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 13, 2014)

The whole building is being changed.

Found out they want to use the IEBC. PA did not adoped the 2012 IEBC only the 2012 IBC chapter 11 and section 3411. So I need to use the 2009 IEBC which does not have the exception in 3411.4.2. So they will need an accessible route.

The laundry on the 2nd floor is only for the 2nd floor apartments I was told. The first floor apartments have a laundry inside the apartment, but the second floor apartments don't have them. So maybe the laundry does not need an accessible route?


----------



## Jim B (Aug 13, 2014)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> The whole building is being changed.Found out they want to use the IEBC. PA did not adoped the 2012 IEBC only the 2012 IBC chapter 11 and section 3411. So I need to use the 2009 IEBC which does not have the exception in 3411.4.2. So they will need an accessible route.
> 
> The laundry on the 2nd floor is only for the 2nd floor apartments I was told. The first floor apartments have a laundry inside the apartment, but the second floor apartments don't have them. So maybe the laundry does not need an accessible route?


I am in PA too, they need to use IBC 2012, Chapter 11 and 34, not IEBC.

The 2nd floor is not required to have Type B units since no elevator or grade entrance; they are then not required to have an accessibel route to a common use laundry


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jim B; not my intent to hijack this thread but it seems laundry rooms are not required; what if they were not provided on the first level would they need to be accessible?


----------



## Mech (Aug 14, 2014)

To clarify, PA uses 2009 codes except for 2012 IBC Chapter 11 and Appendix E.  See the links below for other omissions (like IBC Chapter 1 and 30) and amendments (IBC Chapter 27?)

The 2009 IEBC is acceptable to use.

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/uniform_construction_code/10524/ucc_codes/553803

http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/034/chapter403/s403.21.html


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 14, 2014)

You do not have to adopt the IEBC to use it if you have adopted the IBC

3401.5 Alternative compliance. 

Work performed in accordance with the International Existing Building Code shall be deemed to comply with the provisions of this chapter.

It is the designers choice what code to use not the BO's. The designers picks one or the other. In reality he will chose one of 3 options and stick with the one he chooses.

_This code provides three main options for a designer in dealing with rehabilitation of existing buildings. These are laid out in Section 101.5 of this code: _

_OPTION 1: Work for alteration, repair, change of occupancy, addition or relocation of all existing buildings shall be done in accordance with the Prescriptive Compliance Method given in Chapter 3.__ It should be noted that this same method is provided in Chapter 34 of the International Building Code . _

_OPTION 2: Work for alteration, repair, change of occupancy, addition or relocation of all existing buildings shall be done in accordance with the Work Area Compliance Method given in Chapters 4 through 12. _

_OPTION 3: Work for alteration, repair, change of occupancy, addition or relocation of all existing buildings shall be done in accordance with the Performance Compliance Method given in Chapter 13. __It should be noted that this option is also provided in Chapter 34 of the International Building Code . _

I believe the 2015 IBC Chapter 34 sends you to the IEBC. I recommend everyone get familiar with it


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 14, 2014)

FWIW Virginia 2012 deleted Chapter 34


----------



## Jim B (Aug 14, 2014)

Mech said:
			
		

> To clarify, PA uses 2009 codes except for 2012 IBC Chapter 11 and Appendix E.  See the links below for other omissions (like IBC Chapter 1 and 30) and amendments (IBC Chapter 27?)The 2009 IEBC is acceptable to use.
> 
> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/uniform_construction_code/10524/ucc_codes/553803
> 
> http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/034/chapter403/s403.21.html


In PA, the IEBC is not applicable in regards to accessibility.

The following is from PA L&I Web Site:

*International Building Code 2012*


Chapter 11 is adopted and requires that buildings and facilities also comply with the accessibility requirements found in other chapters of the International Building Code 2012 and in the _ICC/ANSI A117.1-__*2009*__ Accessible and Usable Buildings and Facilities_ standard.

Appendix E (Supplementary Accessibility Requirements) is adopted.

The PA L&I web site states that IBC 2012 Chapter 11 is adopted; IBC 2012; 1103.2.2 states that existing buildings shall comply with Section 3411 (not IEBC)


----------



## Jim B (Aug 14, 2014)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Jim B; not my intent to hijack this thread but it seems laundry rooms are not required; what if they were not provided on the first level would they need to be accessible?


If the 1st floor Type A of B units provided laundry facilities in each dwelling unit, and if the 2nd floor common laundry is only for the 2nd floor use, and if the 2nd floor common laundry has no feature better that the 1st floor dwelling unit laundries, then the 2nd floor common laundry does not need to be accessible and no accessible route is required.

The 2nd floor common laundry would not serve an Accessible, Type A or Type B unit.(IBC 2012;1107.3), and so along as there are no other occupancy classifications on the 2nd floor other than R2


----------

